# Are There Any....



## Seven (Jan 27, 2011)

Boxing camps around the world similar to Muay Thai camps? Forgive me if this is a noob question lol Recently I've been getting in to boxing a lot more and am planning to travel to Thailand later this year for a month or two to train Muay Thai.... but I also was wondering if regular western Boxing had anything similar I could possibly also do for a month or so, perhaps in Mexico or Philippines or even USA? Is there any camps like that or would it just be normal gym visits and I'd have to find accommodation elsewhere.?

Thanks for any help.


----------



## searcher (Jan 27, 2011)

There is a gym in Kansas City that occasionally puts on boxing camps, but I am not sure what they do for them.    I think they are more of an intro camp for kids to get them into boxing.

I have been thinking it would be a great idea.


----------



## Seven (Jan 28, 2011)

Thanks for your reply...

I knew it may have been a long shot but thought it was worth an ask. I would have liked to see them around but I've searched and no luck finding anything.


----------

